
Researchers, Traders and Energy Funds - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-07-17/researchers-traders-and-energy-funds
======
kgwgk
> But who will pay cash for the SAFE token at the formula price? I don't know!
> The point is that we're all having fun.

> It feels sort of appropriate that the two big risks to the tech industry are
> (1) that many tech startups are essentially unambitious repackagings of low-
> tech grocery-delivery businesses and (2) that tech firms will build robots
> so advanced that they will take over the world and destroy human
> civilization.

